

When I Thought I Was Smart - antiform
http://toyblog.typepad.com/lemon/2008/04/when-i-thought.html

======
aasarava
Unfortunately, a lot of those "let's talk about improving the company"
retreats do end up being historic wastes of time -- but not necessarily
because the meeting itself happened, but because nothing happened afterward.
Or more specifically, the people with the power to make changes based on what
they are being told rarely take any followup action. For them, the
conversation at the retreat is the action.

------
bprater
Great stuff. When a committee's job is to make sure that each individual in
the room does what is necessary to keep their employeement with the company,
the life is ready to be sucked out of out of the company.

------
sdpurtill
"comfort is the last state of mind before death."

Does this mean that being comfortable at a company that it's about to die? Not
sure I understood this one, explain please!

~~~
d0mine
As long as you live you always have something to worry about.

    
    
      A possible interpretation along the line: "Only the Paranoid Survive" by Andrew S. Grove

------
sophist
"i still think i'm smart, actually."

Not smart enough to use proper capitalization, it seems...

